# Looking for a 350Z ( 2003-2004 )



## Pinnacle-Z (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi .. I'm, looking to buy a 350Z 2003 / 2004 manual, low mileage, mint. If you know of any in the Montreal area drop me a line.... [email protected] tks :thumbup:


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

Nah, not in Montreal. If you wanted, I got a 2003 here in Maryland


----------



## Pinnacle-Z (Oct 18, 2006)

Still looking ........... Would prefer one from Montreal/Toronto area. The US would be my second choice, So if there are any great 350Z out there for sale drop me a line. Has to be 6spd,, 1st color choice white !


----------



## Pinnacle-Z (Oct 18, 2006)

Found one,, never mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

